

Billionaire Pays Rights to Broadcast Legally Assisted Suicide - bbtamlog
http://www.mmdnewswire.com/legally-assisted-suicide-on-battlecam-56795.html
Comments?
======
ned_roberts
The picture of him grinning with (what I assume is) the terminally ill man is
just creepy. I can't imagine the non-billionaire, man-with-brain-cancer is
quite as pleased with the whole situation.

------
bbtamlog
Any comments?

